
New study reveals long-term impact of disaster-related school closures - headalgorithm
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-reveals-long-term-impact-disaster-related-school.html
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper [pdf]:
[https://www.riseprogramme.org/sites/www.riseprogramme.org/fi...](https://www.riseprogramme.org/sites/www.riseprogramme.org/files/publications/RISE_WP-039_Adrabi_Daniels_Das_0.pdf)

